# Ifor Williams HB505 trailer - nr Market Drayton, Shropshire



## chestnut cob (28 December 2010)

STOLEN: Ifor Williams HB505 trailer, blue with yellow horse design on the side. Serial number 5004758. Stolen last night (27th Dec/morning 28th Dec) from a yard in Ollerton, Shropshire. The trailer is in very good condition and should be pretty to spot because of the yellow horse design on the side. 
Please PM me know if anyone sees this trailer, either locally on the roads or for sale.

The thieves also stole a quad bike (with broken fuel pump and 2 flat tyres, so they won't get much for it!) and attempted to steal at least one other trailer from the same yard. If you are local, lease make sure you have your stuff locked up, been a spate of thefts around Ollerton / Stoke on Tern / Eaton on Tern recently


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 December 2010)

Oh bugger, was it your?.  Will keep my eyes open but sadly probably long gone from this area.


----------



## Maesfen (28 December 2010)

Hope it wasn't yours CC but miserable for anyone.  Wish we could chop off their hands but I suppose they'll never be caught but bet the police have a good idea where they'll be, just won't do much about it.


----------



## chestnut cob (29 December 2010)

No, not mine thankfully.  Mine is now stored away safely but has writing on the side (previous owners wrote all over the sides and roof with their yard name) so has so far put off thieves as I guess it would be too noticeable and difficult to shift quickly.  The writing can't be wiped off or even scratched/sand papered off.

The owner of the trailer says the Police just said "ah well, nothing we can do, just call your insurance company and make a claim".  They didn't even bothering going out to the yard!

Maesfen - my bet is on the same people as earlier this year.  The Police know exactly who they are, or at least "have strong suspicions" but they won't go after them.


----------

